# Bike rack woes



## flobin

hi everybody
out in the new van this weekend to enjoy this rare appearance of the sun here in hay on wye. thought i'd go for a bike ride, whilst taking the bike off the bike rack however i thought i would investigate the slightly wonky bracket holding the whole thing on i wish i hadn't!! it would appear the friendly dealer generously throwing in the bike rack failed to tell me he would also be throwing it on the van it seems they just screwed it straight in to the wall and hoped the glue would hold it!!!!!


----------



## teemyob

*glue*

Hello,

Our Eura came with factory fitted brackets, we just hung the rack onto those brackets.

However, when I investigated those screws were simply into the wood on the van, not bolted through!

TM


----------



## 04HBG

That is not only shoddy work and sharp practice in not doing the job properly but also very dangerous and any dealer doping that should be named and shamed.
I would be very wary of any dealer doing that.

RD


----------



## backaxle

*Re: glue*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our Eura came with factory fitted brackets, we just hung the rack onto those brackets.
> 
> However, when I investigated those screws were simply into the wood on the van, not bolted through!
> 
> TM


We had a CI.Carioca three years ago and this was exactly the same.(factory fitted brackets screwed into the wooden batten within the back wall of the MH) .On a trip to Spain I drove over a speed bump, a litttle too quickly ,with two bikes on the rack,and the whole lot pulled away,leaving the back of the MH,bikes plus rack hanging down about 60cm..
Needless to say, very dangerous and very expensive to repair.
Backaxle


----------



## gdleeds

I remember the time with our first van a few years ago, ours fell off on the A1, well it held by one point whilst dragging the rack and our two bikes up the Motorway.
A very kind knight of the road, driving his 24 wheeler, flashed and kept guard I guess until we pulled off into a service station less than a mile, he told me he watched in slow motion the rack and bikes just slowly fall from the top so they hung upside down, well he help me untangle the mess and put everything inside the van, we where just coming back from France and we had to pass the very big dealer around Newark who supplied and fitted Van and rack.. so I will leave you to imagine what happened then..


----------



## CliveMott

Followed a french van up a German Autobahn a few years back when the complete compliment of bikes together with rack was suddenly deposited on the road in front of us. Fortunately we were in an adjacent lane so missed it. This is why I always suggest that racks should be those that bolt onto a tow hitch bracket. If you haven,t got a tow hitch then get one! Its the most secure.
C.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

If you want the bike racks fitted properly by professionals, bring your van to us.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY

Nice one Peter, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## flobin

*bike rack woes*

hi everybody thanks for the response.
just to update you all i have been in contact with the dealer and sent photos of the shoddy work these have been shown to the 'mechanic' who apparently says the rack has been bonded on!! has anybody else got a bike rack bonded on to their van!! i have got to go to dealer on monday for them to rectify problem. my problem is that as far as i can see they will have to move it to accomodate plates so how will they deal with original holes? as for naming and shaming the dealer watch this space


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: bike rack woes*



flobin said:


> hi everybody thanks for the response.
> just to update you all i have been in contact with the dealer and sent photos of the shoddy work these have been shown to the 'mechanic' who apparently says the rack has been bonded on!! has anybody else got a bike rack bonded on to their van!! i have got to go to dealer on monday for them to rectify problem. my problem is that as far as i can see they will have to move it to accomodate plates so how will they deal with original holes? as for naming and shaming the dealer watch this space


Yes theres a new product called 'Bodge Its Super Glue'

Peter


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Youve panicked me now. :? :? :? 

The dealer we bought our Eura Mobil from "threw in" a bike rack which was not fitted to the "runners" down the back of the van.

Just been out to look - rack is held with bolts which go through the skin of the van and are bolted onto a small metal plates on the inside of the garage - is this OK :?: :?: :?:


----------



## flobin

*bike rack woes*

you lucky bugger!
why didn't i go to your dealer.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

*Re: bike rack woes*



flobin said:


> you lucky bugger!
> why didn't i go to your dealer.


Flobin I was worried that perhaps you did and not knowing the first thing about bike racks and being new to this lark we just assumed that it had been fitted properly.

Although I know that the racks were not fitted in the same way do you know enough to tell me if ours are OK fitted as they are :?: :?:

Have just bougtht a new mountain bike and I dont want it disappearing on our journey.

Thanks

Milly :sign2:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

midlifecrisismil said:


> Youve panicked me now. :? :? :?
> 
> The dealer we bought our Eura Mobil from "threw in" a bike rack which was not fitted to the "runners" down the back of the van.
> 
> Just been out to look - rack is held with bolts which go through the skin of the van and are bolted onto a small metal plates on the inside of the garage - is this OK :?: :?: :?:


It sounds as though it has been correctly fitted

Peter


----------



## midlifecrisismil

It sounds as though it has been correctly fitted

Peter[/quote]

Thanks Peter I can now sleep easy.

Milly


----------



## flobin

*bike rack woes*

i agree with peter it sounds like they have done a proper iob on yours.  as opposed to mine which is a classic example of why engineering in this country is in decline 'no pride it what they do'


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Obvious reason for the shoddy job. MECHANIC.
Coachbuilder / MH fitter would have been a better person to do the job.
Ask to see the instructions for fitting.
The mechanic wants a bonding with a length of 4 x 2.

dave p


----------



## flobin

*bike rack woes up date!*

hi everybody 
just to update you with the bike rack fitting problem, a visit to the dealer resulted in them putting their hands up and admitting to incorrect fitting and offered to pay for all necessary costs for repair, £800 plus vat ouch! thats repair to holes complete respray of back panel and refit. hopefully the job will restore my faith in british craftsmanship i will let you know.
robin

ps also happened to run into neilanddot at dealers what a coincidence.


----------



## SpeedyDux

midlifecrisismil said:


> Youve panicked me now. :? :? :?
> 
> The dealer we bought our Eura Mobil from "threw in" a bike rack which was not fitted to the "runners" down the back of the van.
> 
> Just been out to look - rack is held with bolts which go through the skin of the van and are bolted onto a small metal plates on the inside of the garage - is this OK :?: :?: :?:


I thought the main point of a MH garage is to have somewhere to store your bikes securely. Why would you need a bike rack as well?

SD


----------

